# Wem sein Brot ich ess, dem sein Lied ich sing



## Hutschi

> Wem sein Brot ich ess, dem sein Lied ich sing


 (Bastian Sick)

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/zwiebelfisch/0,1518,415534,00.html

Wie nennt man grammatisch diese Form, die nicht zum Standard-Deutsch zählt, aber umgangssprachlich und in Dialekten zum Teil fast ausschließlich verwendet wird?

Bisher habe ich immer nur Hinweise gefunden, dass die Form falsch sei, niemand konnte mir aber sagen, wie sie entstanden ist und wie sie heißt. Sie ist schon sehr alt, ich habe sie auch in altenglischen Texten schon gefunden. 

Standard wäre der Genitiv: 





> "Wes Brot ich ess, des Lied ich sing."


 
Grüße von Bernd


----------



## Bonjules

Lieber Bernd,
man nennt es 'schlechtes, aber mitunter weit verbeitetes' Deutsch. 
S. Sick spricht ja schon seit einigen Jahren darueber;
dass diese grausliche Konstruktion so alt ist, bezweifle ich aber. Mehr ein Fall der Sprachfaulheit, vermute ich.
Vielleicht wird dieses schoene Zitat (vielleicht von W. von der Vogelweide, vielleicht nicht - wir sprachen darueber frueher hier im WRF) der letzte 'holdout' des
Genetivs sein; so sei's denn: Ich denke es ist zu elegant
und griffig um je von den 'Dativlern' verhunzt zu werden.
Saludos


----------



## cyanista

Soweit ich weiß, hat sich noch kein Sprachwissenschaftler einen Namen für diese Konstruktion einfallen lassen.  Man nennt es umschreibend "eine Kombination aus Dativ und Possessivum", "eine Struktur mit Dativ und Possessivpronomen" usw.


> "Der Ersatz des Genitivus  possessivus durch *eine Fügung aus Dativ und Possessivpronomen *gilt als  umgangssprachlich, obwohl dies in gesprochener Sprache *seit langem* im  gesamten deutschen Sprachraum üblich ist [...]". _*Duden "Grammatik der deutschen Gegenwartssprache"*_


Ich glaube schon, dass diese Fügung tiefe Wurzeln in verschiedenen Dialekten hat.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Bonjules,

es wird in den Dialekten sehr häufig verwendet. "Man nennt es 'schlechtes, aber mitunter weit verbeitetes' Deutsch." - es wäre schön, wenn das allein es erklären würde. 
Hier geht es nicht darum, den Genitiv zu beseitigen, dessen sollten wir uns bewusst sein. 

Es ist jedenfalls kein "normaler" Dativ. 

Mir geht es weder darum, die Form zu propagieren noch zu beseitigen, ich möchte sie verstehen. 

Sie unterliegt Regeln.

Dem Vater seine Frau erzählte ...
Dem Vater seiner Frau wurde erzählt ...

In Hochdeutsch klingen sie besonders seltsam, im Dialekt klingen sie ganz natürlich. 

Ich möchte die Wurzeln der deutschen Sprache verstehen, denn der heutige Tag ist ein Resultat des gestrigen, wie der Dichter sagt.

Viele Grüße und danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Hutschi

PS: Sprachfaul kann es nicht sein, denn es ist länger und komplexer als der Genitiv.


Danke auch für die Antwort, Cyanista. Sie führt weiter.

Hier eine ähnliche Konstruktion:
*du uuart demo Balderes uolon sin uuoz birenkit.*
(Merseburger Zaubersprüche: Da ward dem Baldures Fohlen sein Fuß verrenkt. Da ward dem Baldurs Fohlen sein Fuß verrenkt.)


----------



## Bonjules

Hutschi said:


> ..
> 
> In Hochdeutsch klingen sie besonders seltsam, im Dialekt klingen sie ganz natürlich.


 
Genau. Ich komme selbst aus dem Schwaebischen; 'dem Nachbar sei' Katz' klingt mir sehr vertraut und ich waere untroestlich wenn das verloren ginge.
Dialekt ist eine Sache; 'Hochsprache'(sorry!) eben eine
andere.
Sprachfaulheit ist nicht notwendigerweise ein Frage
der Laenge oder Komplexitaet/Vertracktheit des
Resultats; fuer mich ist es mehr wie man in der 
Sprache denkt, wie man sich ihrer Strukturen und
Aesthetik(sorry again) bewusst ist. 
saludos


----------



## Lykurg

Grimm "Deutsches Wörterbuch" said:
			
		

> _in nachahmung des französischen setzt man, wenn man die wiederholung eines substantivs, zu dem ein genitiv gehört, vermeiden will, blosz das *demonstrativum*._ "der stolz des sohns geht über den des vaters hinaus." "ihre schönheit übertrifft die ihrer mutter." "die grösze des jungen löwen ist die eines schäferhundes."
> 
> _*im gemeinen leben setzt man, was **nicht zu empfehlen ist, das **possessivum, obwol es auch bei schriftstellern sich findet, wie bei*_* LESSING, "der stolz des sohns geht über des vaters seinen hinaus." "die schönheit der tochter übertrifft der mutter ihre."*


----------



## MrMagoo

Bonjules said:


> Lieber Bernd,
> man nennt es 'schlechtes, aber mitunter weit verbeitetes' Deutsch.
> S. Sick spricht ja schon seit einigen Jahren darueber;
> dass diese grausliche Konstruktion so alt ist, bezweifle ich aber. Mehr ein Fall der Sprachfaulheit, vermute ich.
> Vielleicht wird dieses schoene Zitat (vielleicht von W. von der Vogelweide, vielleicht nicht - wir sprachen darueber frueher hier im WRF) der letzte 'holdout' des
> Genetivs sein; so sei's denn: Ich denke es ist zu elegant
> und griffig um je von den 'Dativlern' verhunzt zu werden.
> Saludos


 

Dieses Deutsch ist mitnichten "schlecht"!

Wie schon in vorigen Beiträgen kurz erwähnt wurde, ist diese Konstruktion sehr alt. Sie hat rein gar nichts mit "Faulheit" zu tun und noch weniger ist sie "grauslich" oder "verdorben".

Ich möchte vor einer solchen _Verurteilung_, angeführt durch die Normsprache warnen, zur Erklärung dieses Phänomens nur einige kurze Worte:

Den germanischen Dialekten, aus denen auch die Standardsprache einen Teil ihrer Grammatik schöpft, war die Genitivkonstruktion fremd. Sie hat sich nie wirklich dort etablieren können und der Dativ ist schon seit Urzeiten vorherrschend.

Der Genitiv rückt erst seit Anbeginn der Literaturgeschichte an den Platz des Dativs - und zwar nach Vorbild der lateinischen Grammatik(en)! 
Die ältesten, noch erhaltenen in deutscher Sprache verfaßten Texte sind (mit Ausnahme der wenigen Zaubersprüche, die ich jetzt mal außen vorlasse) christlichen Inhalts: Zumeist aus dem Lateinischen übertragene Verse, Sprüche, kleine Texte, die mit größter Sorgfalt von gelehrten Schreibern nach Vorschrift angefertigt wurden. Hier vorkommende Genitivkonstruktionen ergeben sich aus den lateinsichen Vorlagen, sie sind sozusagen "kopiert". 
Jahrhundertelang war (und ist zum Teil noch heute) die lateinische Grammatik ausschlaggebend für Konstruktionen, die sich im Standarddeutschen finden lassen - so gesehen sind es "Latinismen". 
Die Vorherrschaft dieser Regelungen und ihre mehr oder weniger strikte Einhaltung, v.a. durch Standardisierungen hat den Genitiv erst wieder "populär" gemacht. Soll heißen: Der Genitiv ist durch die Normierungen der "deutschen Sprache" anhand der lateinischen Grammatik überhaupt erst wirklich etabliert worden. In den Dialekten aber ist der alte Stand, der Dativ noch sehr oft bewahrt und häufig unangetastet von all jenen "Latinismen".
Ich finde es furchtbar, wenn Leute Dialekte und Mundarten immer wieder als "schlechtes" Deutsch bezeichnen, wo diese doch den ursprünglichen Sprachstand oft sehr viel genauer und "richtiger" widerspiegeln als die zusammengeschusterte Standardsprache.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Kajjo

MrMagoo said:


> Dieses Deutsch ist mitnichten "schlecht"!


Na ja, Richtigkeit und Wertung sind natürlich abhängig von der persönlichen Perspektive und Einstellung. Aus Sicht von Deutschschülern und der Hochsprache ist "Peter sein Auto" schlichtweg völlig falsch. Mein persönliches Sprachgefühl empfindet solche Konstruktionen als wirklich grauslich. Aus der Sicht von Dialektsprechern mag es aber heimelig und akzeptabel klingen. 

Kajjo


----------



## MrMagoo

Kajjo said:


> Na ja, Richtigkeit und Wertung sind natürlich abhängig von der persönlichen Perspektive und Einstellung. Aus Sicht von Deutschschülern und der Hochsprache ist "Peter sein Auto" schlichtweg völlig falsch.


 
"Richtig" und "falsch" sind Wertungen, die sich _immer_ auf einen bestimmten Parameter beziehen. Wenn beispielsweise die Standardsprache hier den Parameter darstellt, dann sind jene Dativkonstruktionen natürlich "falsch" (_aber nur in Bezug auf jenen Parameter!_). 
Die Standardsprache ist eine künstlich geschaffene Vorschrift auf _Soll_-Ebene, d.h.: "So *soll* (im definierten Raum, Zeit, etc. pp) gesprochen und geschrieben werden!". Daß das aber de facto nicht der Fall ist leuchtet glaube ich jedem ein. Niemand spricht "perfektes" Standarddeutsch nach Sollvorschrift, das geht gar nicht.

Ich halte mich mit Wertungen wie "richtig" oder "falsch" bei diesen Diskussionen zurück: Diese Wertungen sind wie gesagt klar geregelt in Bezug auf die Standardsprache (oder einen entsprechenden Parameter), und jeder, der prüfen will, ob etwas richtig oder falsch ist, kann im aktuellen Duden nachschauen und bekommt prompt die Antwort die er sucht.
Mir geht es um Wertungen wie "schlecht" oder "grausig" - sowas ist rein subjektiv und spiegelt nichts anderes wider als die persönliche Meinung. Diese will ich ja niemand absprechen, jeder soll seine Meinung haben, sonst hätten wir nichts zu diskutieren!!  - Aber: Eigene Meinungen sind Urteile, Wertungen, gegenüber dem eigentlichen Schwerpunkt. Sie sind "unwissenschaftlich" im Sinne einer Analyse solcher Phänomene, und selbst wenn wir mit Sprachwissenschaft an sich weniger zu tun haben, halte ich es doch für sinnvoll, Ergebnisse einer Analyse oder einer Nachforschung von eigenen Wertungen zu trennen.




> Mein persönliches Sprachgefühl empfindet solche Konstruktionen als wirklich grauslich. Aus der Sicht von Dialektsprechern mag es aber heimelig und akzeptabel klingen.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Genau so meine ich das - natürlich kannst Du allen kundtun, was Dir Dein Sprachgefühl vermittelt, wie Du über spezielle Konstruktionen denkst, ob Du sie gutheißt oder abstoßend findest, akzeptierst oder als völligen Humbug ablehnst - das ist Dein gutes Recht und das kann man auch von Dir erwarten!
Von der Sprache selbst her gesehen aber muß man solche grammatischen Eigenheiten, Phänomene und Abweichungen vom Standard gesondert betrachten und möglichst neutral analysieren, das darf im Grunde nichts mit der eigenen, persönlichen Meinung zu tun haben.

Viele Grüße
-MrMagoo


----------



## Bonjules

Hutschi,
Meine starke Reaktion kam wohl auch daher dass Du
dieses beruehmte Zitat in dieser verkorksten Form in den Titel dieses 'threads' gesetzt hast. 
Da war -und bin - ich ein wenig schockiert(viele lesen diese Titel und kennen das Zitat oder den Hintergrund gar nicht). B. Sick hat es am Ende seines Artikels schliesslich nur ironisch, als abschreckendes Beispiel zitert, nicht als eine ernsthafte Alternative.
saludos


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, und Danke für die Erklärungen. Jetzt wird es mir klarer. Die Konstruktion mit dem Dativ ist alt und hat sich erhalten, sie wurde in der Standardsprache durch den Genitiv durch lateinischen Einfluss verdrängt - ohne je ganz aus der Sprache zu verschwinden. 
Dass B. Sick es als "abschreckendes Beispiel" verwendet hat, ist mir klar. 
Man sollte die Form wohl auch außerhalb der Dialekte oder der Umgangssprache nicht mehr benutzen. Ich hatte nur Zweifel an der Begründung durch B. Sick. 

Ich wunderte mich nur, dass die Form praktisch in kaum einer Grammatik erscheint, nicht einmal als schlechtes Beispiel - dabei aber sehr weit verbreitet ist.

Die Herkunft erklärt wohl auch ein wenig, warum viele es anwenden. 

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank für die interessante Diskussion.

PS: Ich werde noch nach englischen Beispielen suchen. Ich hatte mal welche gelesen, das brachte mich drauf, dass es eine alte Konstruktion sein müsse.


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist wieder da:
Freddy Leck sein Waschsalon

Freddy Leck sein Waschsalon

Die Werbung hat die Form wiederentdeckt.


----------



## Demiurg

Das ist doch der klassische Rheinische Genitiv:  _Dem Ernst Kuzorra seine Frau ihr Stadion_.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke Demiurg, das hilft mir sehr weiter. Jetzt hat es einen Namen.

Nicht nur Rheinisch.
Aber die Existenz wird weitgehend bestritten und in Grammatiken ignoriert.
Heißt er wirklich "Rheinischer Genitiv"? Nach dem Namen habe ich lange gesucht, genauer nach einem Namen.
Bisher kam immer höchstens die Antwort: das ist falsch/das ist gar kein Genitive/das existiert in Deutsch nicht.

Wissen wollte ich eigentlich immer: wo stammt es her? Ist es eine alte Form oder hat es sich neu entwickelt und die gleiche alte Form (aus den Merseburger Zaubersprüchen) klingt nur gleich?

Warum wird es als "falsch" betrachtet?

Meist wird man nur darauf hingewiesen, es sei ungebildet. Das macht es aber nicht falsch ...

Viele Grüße von Bernd


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> Heißt er wirklich "Rheinischer Genitiv"?


Ich kenne die Form unter diesem Begriff (Spezialfall: Kölscher Genitiv). "Genitiv" ist wohl ironisch gemeint. Hier wird sie "Possessiver Dativ" genannt.

Sie ist auch in anderen Dialekten (z.B. Moselfränkisch) üblich, da es den Genitiv dort einfach nicht gibt.  Siehe auch hier (Pfälzisch):


> Ein Genitiv ist unbekannt; er wird durch Hilfskonstruktionen unter Zuhilfenahme des Dativs ersetzt.
> Beispiel:
> Hochdeutsch: _„Gertrud Schäfers Onkel ist Harald Webers Kollege“;
> _
> (West-)Pfälzisch: _„Em Schäfer Gertrud sei Unggel is’m Wewer Harald sei Kolleech.“_ (Vorder-)Pfälzisch: _„De Ungel vun de Gertrud Schäfer is’m Harald Wewer soin Kolleech“ oder „De Schäfers Gertrud ihrn Ungel is’m Wewers Harald soin Kolleech.“_ (Nord-)Pfälzisch: _„Em Schääfer Getrud soi Unggel is däm Weeber Harrald soi Kolleeg.“_


----------



## Hutschi

Danke, Demiurg. Es kommt auch im Itzgründischen vor, vor dort kannte ich es. Das ist ein Fränkischer Dialekt.


----------



## Hutschi

15 Jahre später (relativ zur Anfrage):
Die Form hat im wesentlichen zwei Namen und wurde in der Zwischenzeit in mehreren Arbeiten genauer erforscht und beschrieben.
Die Namen sind:

possessiver Dativ
adnominaler Dativ (adnominaler possessiver Dativ)

Entstanden ist die Form wahrscheinlich durch Reinterpretation.
Beispiel:
*du uuart demo Balderes uolon sin uuoz birenkit.*
Merseburger Zaubersprüche: Da ward dem Baldurs Fohlen sein Fuß verrenkt.
(da ward dem Baldurs Fohlen)( sein Fuß verrenkt.)  (*edit*: "verrenkt" ist vielleich verkehrt, das spielt im gegebenen Zusammenhang eine untergeordnete Rolle. Ich habe eine andere Übersetzung gefunden und se ist in # 25)
(da ward (dem Baldurs Fohlen sein Fuß) verrenkt)

Deshalb ist mein Statement in #5 wahrscheinlich falsch, die Form kann ja später entstanden sein. Sicher ist es nicht. Es gibt bei einigen Linguisten die Meinung, dass es zumindest umstritten ist.


IDS Grammis
Bruno Strecker
Wo ist dem Opa seine Brille? — Zugehörigkeitsanzeige durch Dativattribut


> Wo ist dem Opa seine Brille? — Zugehörigkeitsanzeige durch Dativattribut
> Fragen wie diese kann man in weiten Teilen Deutschlands nahezu täglich hören, und dies keineswegs nur von mehr oder weniger bildungsfernen Sprechern, die des Genitivs nicht mächtig wären. Dies ist umso bemerkenswerter, als Generationen von Lehrern und Sprachkritikern sich mühten, der deutschen Sprachgemeinschaft den  adnominalen  Dativ — so die wissenschaftliche Bezeichnung — auszutreiben.


----------



## Hutschi

Demiurg said:


> Das ist doch der klassische Rheinische Genitiv:  _Dem Ernst Kuzorra seine Frau ihr Stadion_.


Diese Möglichkeit des Aneinanderfügens ist einer der Vorteile des possessiven Dativs.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Hutschi said:


> (da ward dem Baldurs Fohlen)( sein Fuß verrenkt.)
> (da ward (dem Baldurs Fohlen sein Fuß) verrenkt)


Wie kann man denn die obere Zeile umformulieren, so dass die Bedeutung eindeutig und klar wird? Ich verstehe sie (noch) nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Dem Baldurs Fohlen wurde da sein Fuß verrenkt.

Baldur ist Besitzer des Fohlens, die Wendung drückt also Zugehörigkeit aus.

Im Thüringer Wald war mein Opa der Köhlersch Werner, wobei sch für das Genitiv-s steht.

Also: dem Fohlen Baldurs wurde da sein (ein) Fuß verrenkt.

Das ist eindeutig und vor einer Reinterpretation der gleiche Sinn, ich kann mich irren, denn bei Althochdeutsch habe ich nur geringe Kenntnisse.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Danke, Hutschi, jetzt verstehe ich es.

P.S.:
Auch auf Schweizerdeutsch benutzt man meist diese Form, da es keinen Genitiv gibt. Die Alternative mit "von" ist mehrdeutiger, also grauslicher.  Die Entstehung des "adnominalen possessiven Dativs" war also fast unausweichlich. Auch den Titelsatz muss man auf Schweizerdeutsch so ausdrücken, nur mit einer leicht veränderten Wortstellung: "Wäm i sys Brot isse, däm sys Lied singe-n-i." Diese Wortstellung macht den Satz mehrdeutig; man kann dessen Sinn auf Schweizerdeutsch kaum elegant und gleichzeitig eindeutig ausdrücken.

Meine Vermutung zur Entstehung: Der "adnominale possessive Dativ" hat sich aus dem dativus (in)commodi entwickelt, denn wenn z.B. "jemandem sein Besitz" gestohlen wird, wird es für jemanden ungemütlich.


----------



## Thersites

Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod !


----------



## διαφορετικός

Thersites said:


> Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod !


  oder ist es vielleicht doch umgekehrt?


MrMagoo said:


> Der Genitiv rückt erst seit Anbeginn der Literaturgeschichte an den Platz des Dativs - und zwar nach Vorbild der lateinischen Grammatik(en)!


Der Genitiv ist der Tod des Dativs ... ?


----------



## Hutschi

διαφορετικός said:


> Danke, Hutschi, jetzt verstehe ich es.
> 
> ...
> 
> Meine Vermutung zur Entstehung: Der "adnominale possessive Dativ" hat sich aus dem dativus (in)commodi entwickelt, denn wenn z.B. "jemandem sein Besitz" gestohlen wird, wird es für jemanden ungemütlich.



Genau. Das war die "Reinterpretation". Diese führte zur Verselbstständigung der neuen Form.
Das wird zumindest angenommen. Es ist zunächst wie eine gedankliche Verzweigung, eine Art Holzweg, nur dass er in beide Richtungen zum Erfolg führt, denn die Bedeutung unterscheidet sich in beiden Pfaden kaum.


Beispiel Schweiz:

Literatur: https://www.ds.uzh.ch/_files/uploads/studarb/42.pdf (Die Arbeit ist zu lang für längere Zitate.)


> Universität Zürich Deutsches Seminar Seminar: Grammatik und Pragmatik Prof. Dr. Christa Dürscheid FS/HS 14 Der adnominale possessive Dativ in den Deutschschweizer Varietäten


Die Hypothese entspricht dem Gesagten:


> 1.2.1 Variante A Die meisten Sprachwissenschaftler gehen heute davon aus, dass der apD im Deutschen aus dem adverbalen Dativ entstanden ist. Grundannahme dieser Hypothese ist, dass erstens aus einer zweiteiligen Konstruktion durch syntaktische Reanalyse6 eine einzige Konstituente wurde und zweitens eine Grammatikalisierung des Possessivums sein-/ihr- stattfand, was eine engere Bindung dieses Konnektors an die Dativ-Phrase (den Possessor) bewirkte.


Hier nennt man den Prozess "Reanalyse"


Es gibt aber noch eine andere Hypothese:



> 1.2.2 Variante B Eine weitere, jedoch weniger verbreitete Hypothese zur Entstehung des apDs stammt von Ramat (1986). Ramat vermutet den Ursprung des apDs in vorangestellten und syntaktisch desintegrierten Possessorausdrücken: der Hans, seine Schwester hat geheiratet. Diese Hervorhebung durch Linksverzweigung oder Topikalisierung ist laut Zifonun (2003:114) sprachübergreifend nachweisbar und spielt auch im Deutschen auf der mündlichen und informellen Ebene eine wichtige Rolle als Mittel der „Thematisierung“.




Jedenfalls zeigt es, dass es nicht um "Schluderei" geht.


*Edit:* Ergänzung:
PS: Diese Quelle zitiert auch den Merseburger Zauberspruchausschnitt.



> du uuart demobalderes uolon sinuuoz birenkict (2. Merseburger Zauberspruch 5-6)
> da wurde dem Balders Fohlen sein Fuss berenkt.
> 
> Doch solche ambig interpretierbaren Sätze bilden noch keinen Beweis dafür, dass tatsächlich eine syntaktische Reanalyse stattfindet. Erst wenn diese jüngere, adnominale Lesart durch Extension auf andere, nicht ambige Kontexte ausgedehnt wird, lässt sich die Reanalyse auch belegen (vgl. Fleischer/Schallert 2011:96f.).


----------

